# Ärger mit Flash

## Erdie

Ich habe hier 2 x86_64 System: Ein C2D Notebook und ein älterer Athlon64 3200+. Beide haben Gentoo AMD64 installiert, beide auf  dem selben Stand. Beide haben eine Nvidia Grafik. Auf beiden ist dieselbe www-plugins/adobe-flash Version installiert und zwar die letzte 64bit, momentan wegen Security Fehlern maskierte, Version. 

(Ob das eine gute Idee ist, darüber möchte ich nicht dikutierten.)

Auf dem Notebook läuft alles super ohne Problem. Auf dem Athlon64 System crashed der Flashplayer zu 100% bei Youtube aber erstaunlicherweise funktioniert er z. B. bei www.freesound.org. Youtube zeigt dann dieses niedliche Bauklötzlich mit dem Titel "The Adobe flash plugin has been crashed"

Jetzt habe ich auf dem Athlon64 fast das halbe System neu compiliert ohne Erfolg. Alles bleibt beim alten. Zu guter letzt habe ich alle /etc/portage/package.* Dateien vom Notebook auf den Athlon rüberkopiert um die System auf dem exakt gleichen Stand zu halten. Ein emerge -ave world steht noch aus. Wenn es dannach nicht funktioniert, bin ich mit meinen Latein am Ende. Woran könnnte das Dilemma liegen?

-Erdie

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

das gleiche hatte ich mit nur einem Rechner auch ausprobiert. Bei mir war es so, dass die alte Version vom Flash-Player anfangs funktioniert hat, irgendwann gab es noch irgendwelche anderen Updates und dann ging es bei mir auch nicht mehr. Zur Zeit benutze ich einfach den binären Firefox aus portage, wenn ich Flash benötige. Leider kann ich aber nicht sagen, an welchen Updates das gelegen hat.

Was ich auch nicht ganz verstehe, ich habe den Flash-Player eigentlich mit dem multilib-USE-Flag installiert, trotzdem kann ich auch nicht die 32-bit-Version benutzen.

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## schachti

Ist auf beiden Systemen www-plugins/adobe-flash mit aktiviertem USE flag nspluginwrapper installiert?

EDIT: sorry, bin da etwas durcheinandergekommen - ich nutze einen 64-Bit-Firefox mit www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.1.82.76-r1 mit aktiviertem USE flag nspluginwrapper, und das klappt wunderbar. Könntest Du ja mal testen.

----------

## ChrisJumper

schachti,

Mit dem ndiswrapper-Useflag (ich habe das bei mir nicht gesetzt, glaube ich) wird dann bei dem emerge-Vorgang automatisch das alte Flash-Plugin entfernt und das neue installiert? Also speziell der nspluginwapper-Part?

Weil bisher hatte ich diese Symptome wenn z.B. ndiswrapper nach einem Update das alte Flash-plugin nicht mehr finden konnte. JETZT geht wieder alles mit dem 32-Bit-Plugin auf meinem 64-Bitsystem. Sowohl Flash als auch youtube laufen stabil.

Erdie,

du weißt ja worauf du dich einlässt. Schau nochmal genau nach welche Flash-Version dein Browser verwendet und ob irgendwo ein Symlink ist oder du die libflash vielleicht per Hand in ein Plugin-Verzeichnis kopiert hast. Oder vielleicht noch Reste einer nspluginwrapper Installation umher schwirren.

Grüße

----------

## schachti

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Mit dem ndiswrapper-Useflag (ich habe das bei mir nicht gesetzt, glaube ich) wird dann bei dem emerge-Vorgang automatisch das alte Flash-Plugin entfernt und das neue installiert? Also speziell der nspluginwapper-Part?

 

ndiswrapper hat nichts mit Flash zu tun, Du meinst vermutlich nspluginwrapper, oder? Ich denke schon, da es unterschiedliche Versionen des gleichen Paketes sind, die nicht geslotted sind

----------

## Erdie

Ich werde es mal mit firefox-bin probieren. Muß dafür das nspluginwrapper flag gelöscht werden? IMHO ja, oder?

BTW: Unter about:plugins wurde die korrekte Version angezeigt, von daher kann es auch nicht der Grund gewesen sein.

-Erdie

----------

## Erdie

firefox-bin funktioniert  :Smile: 

----------

